# Where to buy Metricide 14?



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

For anyone who uses Metricide 14 as a carbon source.. where do you guys purchase it from? the only place i have found online in canada so far is 20$ shipping..


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

shift said:


> For anyone who uses Metricide 14 as a carbon source.. where do you guys purchase it from? the only place i have found online in canada so far is 20$ shipping..


PM Sidius. I know he just bought some for dirt cheap locally. Although I just read you are in Kelowna.


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

I can always pick some up next trip down. I'll send hi, a message! Thanks 

Is there any other good alternatives for stuff like iron dosing?


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Metricide try Bowers medical supplies out in Richmond. 

Alternative to iron dosing, shove some iron root tabs underneath you rooted plants. Can use gel caps and osmocote with iron etc etc...

Sent from my mobile phone


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

And they even ship! 

thanks guys


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I live in Surrey and I just paid for shipping since I rarely make it to Richmond, it arrived the next day.


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

There online ordering keeps failing on PayPal . I'll have to do it the good old fashion way and call it In


----------



## crimper (Oct 20, 2010)

Try Regency Medical (604) 434-1383 here in Burnaby, i got a gallon 2 weeks ago.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

shift: happened to me too, I forgot about that.


----------

